# SnowEX sr-110 wireless spreader wont work



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

I just recently bought a SnowEx wireless spreader and got it all put together and it wont work. The owners manual is terrible and the directions aren't very good anybody ever had any problems?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Mine work just fine.

Whats it doing? 

J.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Mine also works fine, one of the things I did notice is that some wiring harnesses apparently need a different fuse which I thought came in the packet. perhaps you need to check, I dont think it covered it well in the instructions.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Couple of other things to check....

1. the 7 pin trailer connector is ignition controlled so your vehicle ignition must be on.

2. Have you ever used your 7 pin connector, perhaps it is not working

If All else fails call snow ex at 800-837-0159

hope that helps


----------



## drpain09 (May 21, 2009)

Two things....

I had same issue, and got it working. But this thing clogs like crazy. Taking it back and getting a boss spreader...

1. Chk your 7 way, make sure you have power to it. I have a 09 1500 Silverado and it didnt have power to the 7 way.

2. You may need to reset remote, chk to see if the override position makes it run, if not, more than likely you need power to the 7 way...ie the + and _.

if you need to reset remote, puch in a pin on back reset hole, hold 100% button down, then 50% then off. It should reset switch.


----------

